# Christmas meet and greet in the Grand Rapids area??



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Who's up for it? My birthday is the 19th so you could all bring me gifts as well. Senkos, finesse worms, spinner baits, etc.... would all be acceptable gifts! LOL!! 


So what do you guys think? Buffalo Wild Wings? Franky V's? My vote would be B-W-Wings.

What night? A weeknight will be easier to get some space. But I'm up for any night.

Suggestions????


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

.....being laid-off isn't as fun as being laid-on.....BWs during the week sounds good for an X-MAs get-together.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

depending on the day BWs would be cool!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I might be available if I'm not working that night, and I could convince my other boss.


----------



## BassTech (Mar 19, 2002)

i am in, depending on the night


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

sure, why the hell not.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, lemme give the local BW's a call.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

waterfoul said:


> Anyone else?


Let me know when, I'll try to make it. Maybe in a couple of years we can meet at Cabelas down the street! 
Jim


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Tuesdays are wing nights.

Thursdays boneless nights $.50 ea.:corkysm55

Buy a $25 gift card, get a $5 gift certificate free.

Big beer at the little beer price after work.:corkysm55

Count me in, Tue or Thur night.

Alpine BW3, or Rivertown? Alpine one is nicer, but Rivertown has Buffalo Bowling...


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Depending on the date, I'll try to make it.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Waterfoul, did you call BWs? Did you ask MARVIN if he could make it?


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

So when is this gathering of the minds taking place????????????


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'll make a call today. For me I'd prefer the BW on 44th street, closer to my house. Then there's the one on 28th street S.E... kinda small though. The Alpine one is kinda far for me, but might work better for more of you... 

So, I'll call Alpine 1st. I'm thinking Tuesday the 18th.... just one day before my birthday!

Oh, and Marvin has not decided yet whether I'm worthy of a small stipend or not. Should know on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Count me in. Any location is fine. 28th St is closest but I like that one the least.


----------

